# Have you ever raised a puppy while raising a toddler?



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of doing this and would like some suggestions and to hear from people with experience at this. Like a BTDT type thing, lol.

My dd is almost 20 months old and it wouldn't be for at least two more months.

What are your experiences??

Thanks!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

We got our dog when DD was 30 months. She did not understand how to be gentle with the puppy and got bit a lot. We tried to keep them apart but it was almost impossible. The cats learned to avoid her but the dumb dog kept coming up to her and when she would play rough she would get bit. They both eventually outgrew it but there was a short period where they didn't get along at all.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

No, but I've raised a puppy without a toddler, and a toddler without a puppy, and there's no way I'd want to do both at the same time.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

I raised a puppy with a toddler and a 3 month old.
It was bloody hell.
And I was not new to the experience, having raised 2 puppies as a kid/teenager.
*Id never do it again.*
The puppy was 10X more work than both kids put together.
I didn't have the time and attention to properly train the puppy. The baby would be crying, my toddler would be tantruming and the dog would be pooping on the floor.
I remember crying and crying that I just wanted to spend time with my kids and my new baby and the gosh-darn dog wouldn't just FRIG OFF for a MINUTE!
The puppy ended up with a dominance-agression problem and since I was so overwhelmed with simply childcare and taking care of the house and myself, I didn't have the time to do the extensive training that the dog needed in order to not behave like a monster.
We rehomed the dog at 9 months old and I am sad to admit, it was the best day of my life when they picked him up.

6 months later we were given the opportunity to adopt and ADULT dog, that has been fully trained and socialized well with kids and other animals. We were able to meet him and see how he would do with our family before deciding to adopt him. Best decision ever. That dog fits in with our family like a glove and still to this day I regret (for myself and for the puppy) EVER getting a puppy while young kids are in the house.


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I have to agree with all the pp.....nooooo way!!!

I think it would be possible to adopt an adjusted adult dog, though.

GL


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh my Andrea, that would have been H*LL! I don't blame you at all for re-homing the dog.


----------



## zen_monster (May 4, 2006)

I got a 2 month old puppy from the pound when my son was about 1 1/2. The initial training was difficult, especially with a needy toddler. I kept the dog, Ella, tethered to me for most of the day while she was potty training. Not an easy task with a toddler. We also crate trained her which helped enormously, and I really looked forward to crate time, which was for about 20-30 minutes every hour (as suggested in the book by the monks who raise German Shephards- sorry can't remember the name).

We already had cats so my ds had learned to be (somewhat) gentle, but having the puppy reinforced this. Julian (ds) was very involved in the training and gave far too many training treats!!! It is now his job to feed the dogs and they spend a lot of time each day playing with each other. They love chasing each other around the house and yard.

I also have an older dog that tolerates Julian but I am wary of him bugging him the way he does the new dog. Julian can climb all over Ella and she has never shown any sign of aggression towards him. I agree with PP that getting an older dog is far easier, but many times you don't know always know the in's and out's of their temperament. I would suggest getting a breed that is known for getting along well with children and keeping a very close eye on your dc around the new dog.

Puppies are almost as hard as a toddler, but the payoff can be very rewarding. The two of them are buds and I like ds learning how to be responsible for her (as much as a 2 yo can anyhow!!!)


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

We got a 2 mos puppy when older dd was 15 mos and it was fine. We kept dog gated in kitchen which opens to living room and hall. So, he could see us and get petted at all times but dd was away from his food and water. Plus, there were other safety reasons to keep baby dd out of the kitchen. When we were in there with her, we put her in her high chair. So, everyone was together a lot but separated a bit. Dh worked with the dog on potty learning outside and took him to training class and I took him for walks daily with dd in the stroller. The only mishap was that dd liked to give him toys and plastic bowls which he, of course, chewed. Really, babyproofing and dogproofing were not that far removed. It was fine. And, they are now 4 and 4.75 and they LOVE each other and he is awesome with the girls. I would do it again in a heartbeat.

And, now he is allowed throughout the house. The gate really only lasted through their wobbly stage. As soon as he was almost full grown, say 9 mos, and she was not so wobbly on her feet, gate came down.

eta: let me add that dd was not an easy toddler and the dog is a lab mix, a big one!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

i agree with most everyone above that says, "it's REALLY hard!"

our new dog is just a year and ds is almost three and a half. we got her at about 8 weeks and it was nuts.

i have quite a bit of experience with training as i used to show dogs in conformation and obedience and it was still nuts! of course, this dog is a lab rottweiler mix and NOT an australian shepherd (basically, she's dopey and dumb and not intuitive and quick like an aussie) so it was different than i was used to.

my recommendations would be:

1- get an adult rescue dog. you know *exactly* what you are getting and don't have to deal with the high energy of a puppy. a reputable rescue will ALWAYS let you bring the dog back if it doesn't fit.

2- make sure that the dog will fit your house and style. don't get a great dane if you live in an apartment type of thing.

3- if you do go for a puppy sirius puppy training is HIGHLY recommended if it's in your area

4- learn about crate training, it's the most humane thing you can do to help a puppy learn a routine.

5- expect that the word "gentle" will be uttered at least fifty times a day and your toddler may get bit.

i personally wouldn't recommend a puppy but good luck if decide to.


----------



## bizziedog (Jun 5, 2007)

My DD is 5.5 and DS is 17 mos. I currently have 3 dogs (6 year old border collie male, 3 year old Polish Lowland Sheepdog female, and 1 year old border collie female) and a new pup is coming home in 3 weeks (another border collie girl). Am I insane?? Oh my yes!! This is not the best time for me to get another pup, but this breeding was just too good to pass up. Let's see....first the bad parts!

Puppy barks = baby wakes up

Excited border collies likely to mow over baby/small children

Housebreaking a Polish Lowland Sheepdog while potty training my DD...lots of puddles...I knew it was small, young and female, but didn't know if it was of the 4 legged or 2 legged variety!

Puppy eats toys...baby/children cry....I buy new toy

Baby/child walks through house with cracker, dog walks up and eats cracker, baby/child cry.

Simultaneous vomiting by every animal in the house (yeah, cat got in on it as well) when stomach flu hit and dogs found unattended garbage can.

Now...the positives!!

Baby and Polish Lowland Sheepdog absolutely love each other and spend many hours sitting and playing

Baby loves throwing ball for dogs and they love playing fetch...they all have an endless attention span!

Dogs and puppies keep floor under highchair and very very clean!

The puppies raised with my kids are the most stable I own and are used to sudden noises, sudden loud sounds, jerky motions, etc. This makes my life at shows much easier!

I happen to really really really love dogs and had them/showed them/trialed them before I had kids...could never live without them.

Have there been days when I wanted all the dogs/puppies/kittens/cats to go away? For a brief moment, sure! All in all, the positives outweigh the negatives. How did I do it? Well, I provide the puppies and dogs a chance to play without being bothered by the kids, the kids get a dog free place to play when they want it, all the dogs are crate trained, I feed the dogs after the kids go to bed, the kids and the dogs are NEVER LEFT TOGETHER UNATTENDED - and I mean never. Puppies/dogs aren't on furniture and learn to respect small humans and small humans are not allowed to poke, prod, climb on, tug or otherwise harass the dogs. This is SO much work. I vacuum...a lot. I scrub...a lot. I've learned to walk 3 dogs while carrying my son in a backpack...much to the amusement of my neighbors. And I have this rule for kids once they are old enough to understand: If a dog eats a toy left on the floor...too bad. If a dog eats a toy that has been properly put away, mom will replace that toy asap. Good rule and fair! My DD is very fast at cleaning up things when I say "tidy up things...the dogs are coming in!" Oh yeah...did I forget to mention? The dogs/pups are outside to potty and train, but are all inside dogs with us.

I also started with stable dogs/puppies. Beware of puppies that leave mom too soon and beware of puppies with parents who have iffy personalities. Toy breeds and young children usually don't mix. Older rescue dogs that have been evaluated can make wonderful pets. The more time you put in when dogs are puppies, the more enjoyable the dog will be when older.

Above all, if you have any hesitation, don't do it! Puppies are a major pain in the butt! But they do grow up...eventually!

Whew...sorry this is so long! And again...these are just my experiences!


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I've had dogs for most of my life. I've had a few puppies to train and one of my dogs had 2 litters of puppies. Now I've got a toddler. Would I get a puppy and a toddler at the same time? No.

For me the worst part about a puppy is not the housebreaking, it's the chewing. They chew on anything and everything. That means you have to watch them every second. So however time-consuming your toddler is, double it if you get a puppy. Of course with a puppy and a toddler you will be running ALL over the place trying to keep up with them.

But I still have dogs. Now I go to the shelter and get an adult dog. You can find wonderful dogs that are housebroken, leash-trained, gentle, and tolerant of children. The dog I have now is just about the perfect dog. I couldn't have designed a better dog myself.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

We have cats, and I'm finding it EXTREMELY difficult with them, so I can't imagine having dogs where you need to be more hands on.

I'd probably wait until your dc is a little older so they can help out more with the care of a pet. And are old enough to know to be gentle.


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

Someone was giving away free puppies, when ds was 16 months, and I couldn't resist. I had never had a puppy/dog before, knew nothing about taking care of them, but this was the cutest puppy I had ever seen and I fell in love instantly. I let reason go out the door, and impulsively took her home. It lasted 3 weeks and then we found a wonderful family who was in a much better position to take care of her.

What I learned from it all? Never get a puppy without planning on it first and that having a puppy and a toddler is extremely difficult. It can be done, but be prepared for some extremely stressful months, it was seriously the hardest 3 weeks of my life! Read all you can about dog training so that you are prepared. A good book is Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy, and Well-Behaved Dog by Ian Dunbar. It sounds like you will already be way more prepared than I was since you are thinking of this months in advance!

As hard as it was, there were still lots of good moments. Seeing my toddler loving our puppy to pieces and the two playing together was so awesome. He was teaching the puppy how to handle small children, and she helped him overcome his fear of dogs and was teaching him how to handle animals. They were the best of friends for those 3 weeks, and 2 months later, my son still remembers our Shiloh and talks about her every now and then ("EYe-oh, sit, good girl", he says). If you are prepared, know what you are truly getting yourself into, and can handle the intense stress of it all, then it might be worth it to get a puppy now.


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bizziedog, you're a MUCH more patient person than I am!!!!!!

I wouldn't do it. I currently have 3 dogs- 1 aussie and 2 border collies, and we are active in agility as well as walking and frisbee playing, and I *SO* want another pup to start training as 2 of the dogs are getting old and one is retired and the other about to enter semi-retirement. BUT...I currently would not be able to train the pup the way I want to train it, and since my DS is very high needs, I barely have the time to give to the 3 I have, much less a new, needier one. I am reluctantly putting plans for another pup on hold until DS is older and *I* am done reproducing







although if something JUST fell into my lap, well then....

I think you have received good advice so far. Picking the right dog for you is SO important. (and as much as I love them Border collies are NOT right for everyone!!) It would probably be worth it in the long run but definitely prepare yourself for some pretty high stress first few months!

Good luck with whatever you decide!

Kelly


----------



## nylecoj (Apr 24, 2007)

We got a 1 year old lab when baby was almost 7 mos old and even with him being housebroken and having some very basic commands, it was really difficult.

We *almost* gave him back to the rescue place a few times.

My biggest issue with it was that dd is super needy and demands a lot of attention, and unfortunately so does our dog. So they would compete for me even when I was exhausted or sick, whatever and the dog would act out by chewing my favorite shoes when I didn't have time for him.

We've managed, but I wouldn't do it again if I had my wits about me.


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

My parents bred their Westie and gave us one of the puppies when dd#2 was 15 months. Even with much planning, I was a terrible, terrible dog owner. Giving her the walks she needed, with a toddler and 5 y/o, was nearly impossible. She was never properly housebroken. The kids would rile her up, she would rile the kids up, in a matter of minutes there would be crashing/biting/crying/yelping. She chewed. She jumped frantically all over everyone with razor sharp claws. Finally, the night before easter 2 years ago, my toddler opened the screen door and the puppy ran out into the street.

Someone pulled over while I was walking down the sidewalk calling to her. They opened their door, called to her, and she hopped in. They drove off. I tried chasing after them but by the time I got the kids together in the car, they were long gone. We posted flyers and visited the humane league daily, then weekly, then not at all...

It was a horrible time.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I am raising a Puggle, and a Pug, (both pups) along with a six month old and a 22 month old. The dogs are both potty trained (a LOT easier than the 22 month old) and they get into trouble together, but hell, it is fun most of the time. They do share food together and yes, my toddler LOVES puppy food. It all depends on how much time, energy and patience you have. We do have hardwood floors so that helps a lot.


----------



## niki_73 (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a 4 month old pup right now with DS who is 2.5 and dd who just turned 1. I say invest in a crate because sometimes the dog needs a break from the kids too. Housebreaking my pup has been a whole lot easier than potty training DS, they catch on really easily. I don't think it has been too hard, but I defintely wouldn't want 2 puppies.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks all! You've all given me some helpful suggestions. I keep going back and forth about what to do! Some days I think, "Man, I can't imagine trying to train a puppy right now." Other days I think, "I would love to have a pup to add to the family."

I just don't know!

One HUGE minus would be I'd be potty training a pup AND a toddler at about the same time. We wouldn't get a puppy until this spring and I plan on trying to potty training dd this summer.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I personally wouldn't choose to do it that way.

I can't say that I have ever done it, but we had one of our foster kidos move in with us when our dog was not yet a year (I can't remember exactly...the dog might have been five or six months, or he could have been closer to a year??). Our foster son was a teen, but developmentally delayed and in many ways it was like having a toddler/preschooler. By the time our foster son moved in with us, the dog was largely trained. He had been housetrained and he had basic obediance training. It still was incredibly, incredibly hard, and I still feel that we hadn't been as fair to our dog as we should have. It was nearly impossible just to get out and walk him, poor thing.

The one good thing I can say is the experience helped our dog become very child-proofed, though in order to have it go in that direction and not the opposite (which easily could have happened), I did a lot of consulting of a great book called _Childproofing Your Dog_.

In any case, if I were in your shoes, I would probably wait until your youngest little one is a couple years older. Because those days when you think you are crazy...like how could I possibly manage all this...those days will come when the dog is in the house too.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

We got our dog, B, when DS2 was 18 months. I won't lie - it was hard.

I think the hardest part was juggling DS's nightwakings and night-time potty breaks with the dog. There were a few months there where it seemed like they were ganging up on us by staggering their schedules so that I never got more than a couple hours' sleep.

Now, DS2 is 3.5 and he and B are best buds, though. It's nice and I'm glad we did it.
I think one thing that helped was getting a sturdy dog







B's a yellow lab and he grew FAST, so there really wasn't much time where he was small enough to be hurt by DS. They actually complimented each other's growth patterns really well. They can be rough and tumble with each other and no one gets hurt. Now, B weighs about 90lbs, but he's old enough to know to be gentle with DS.

Something about a boy and his dog just warms my heart, too


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

I guess I'm more concerned with the dog being to rambuncious with dd. She's pretty nice with animals for a toddler, lol. I've been really suprised at how gentle she is with our cocker spaniel and cats.

BUT--Dh and I were talking about it and we're going to wait at least one more summer before we get a puppy.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

